# Loss of data for extended periods of time (data on, good signal)



## mike86325 (Aug 9, 2011)

This problem has been really annoying and long-lasting.. Just want to see the consensus on it

Problem: Loss of data connectivity for minutes, sometimes hours without connecting (so no browsing, facebook, etc) until it randomly feels like working or I do a restart. Signal can be full 3G and it still will pull this. Data is enabled, so it's not that..

Current Rom: MIUI, BUT.. I've had this problem on GB and I believe froyo even (long time). It's withstood many SBF's and changes, so I'm thinking it's either totally normal or a hardware issue.

What do you guys think?

Oh, and this is with trying every radio file too. Cell tower triangulation has been done a bazillion times as well.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

mike86325 said:


> This problem has been really annoying and long-lasting.. Just want to see the consensus on it
> 
> Problem: Loss of data connectivity for minutes, sometimes hours without connecting (so no browsing, facebook, etc) until it randomly feels like working or I do a restart. Signal can be full 3G and it still will pull this. Data is enabled, so it's not that..
> 
> ...


have you had this problem on 596 and 602 stock roms? i would try the newest 602 if i were you.


----------



## mike86325 (Aug 9, 2011)

razorloves said:


> have you had this problem on 596 and 602 stock roms? i would try the newest 602 if i were you.


Had the problem on rooted .596. I haven't tried 602 yet, but I would guess that it wouldn't make a difference? I haven't heard of almost any people complain about this problem on any of the s/w that I've tried so I feel like it wouldn't have been something that 602 would have addressed (unless by dumb luck they changed something that would fix my very unique problem). I have flashed the .13 radio from 602, but have seen zero difference with my problem though


----------



## mike86325 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gave up and called verizon and they are sending me a new phone.


----------

